# New Here



## panthergurl59 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey everyone. Need to forums to try to get some marriage advice. I have been married for over 18 years and going through the aftermath of my husband having an affair and trying to get guidance.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi panthegurl Welcome to TAM sorry for ur issue I'm sure someone can help.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You’ve decided to reconcile?
Do you feel he is remorseful?
Why did he do it?


----------

